# AMD Phenom X4

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

habe in der letzten Zeit die Entwicklung der Prozessoren ein wenig aus dem Auge verloren. Habe derzeit noch einen "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+". Wie ist dieser neue Prozessor im Vergleich (auf Linux) und wird der voll von Gentoo unterstützt? Lohnt sich der Umstieg?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich gehe davon aus, das er gut unterstützt wird. Ist ja nichts anderes als ein Opteron mit allen Schikanen. Ich würde (ich mache das auch) auf die neuen warten ohne TLB bug - das soll Mitte März soweit sein.

----------

## schachti

Was willst Du denn mit so einem Prozessor? Für den täglichen Gebrauch im Desktop-Rechner ist der Overkill, der lohnt sich eigentlich nur in Servern, die unter hoher Last laufen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mehr als 2 Kerne sind zur Zeit auf dem Desktop Mumpitz. Am allerwenigsten taugen sie für Spiele. Sie werden deshalb immer für "Gamer" angeboten, weil man glaubt, denen am einfachsten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu können.

Gut, beim Installieren von Gentoo bringt es was, aber wie oft macht man das? Ich habe einen 6420, den ich zum Installieren auf 3,2 GHz hochtakte und damit ist Gentoo schneller drauf als Windows.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> ... auf die neuen warten ohne TLB bug - das soll Mitte März soweit sein.

 

Dann habe ich ja noch genug Zeit. Hier übrigens ein Patch für Linuxler. Kann aber sein, dass der schon im Gentoo mit drin ist. Habe ich nicht geprüft, weil es mich nicht betreffen wird.

Aber es wird auch gesagt, dass dieser neueste AMD-Prozessor Performancemäßig hinter den Intel-Quad-Cores liegen soll (Hinweis). Gibt es schon Erfahrungen aus der Linuxgemeinde dazu?

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

Passt hier besser

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mehr als 2 Kerne sind zur Zeit auf dem Desktop Mumpitz. Am allerwenigsten taugen sie für Spiele. Sie werden deshalb immer für "Gamer" angeboten, weil man glaubt, denen am einfachsten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu können.

 

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Neue Spiele sind meist auf vielen Platformen zuhause und werden nur portiert. Das macht sich, das übliche threading wie bei der xbox (3 Kerne), auch auf PC deutlich bemerkbar. In der aktuellen PCGH kann man zum Beispiel bei CoD4 von Single zu Quad eine Leistungssteigerung von 136% erkennen, Crysis 52%, Need for Speed Pro 110%. Ich habe selber auch ein Quad (allerdings AMD Opteron K8 - also 2x2 Kerne) und ich kann zumindestens unter Vista deutliche Performancegewinne feststellen (XP kommt mit dem Verteilen nicht so zurecht), je nach Spiel von 0% (bei alten Sachen) bis zu 250% (Lost Planet). Alle Angaben beziehen sich natürlich auf FPS.  :Wink: 

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> AMD-Prozessor Performancemäßig hinter den Intel-Quad-Cores

 

Stimmt, dafür kostet die gesamte Platform dann aber auch 30 - 40 % weniger bei AMD - was das ganze meiner Meinung nach zum Preis-Leistung-Sieger macht.   :Wink:  Bei mir hat KDE4 als monolith übrigens 1:02h gebraucht - j9 rennt ganz schön los mit cmake.  :Wink: 

edit: das waren nur 47 min für KDE4. Ich hab mich verrechnet.  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

@a.forlorn

Ich glaube, dass bei dem single zum quad angeführten Vergleich von Dir mir auffällt, dass eine duo-Prozessor wohl aktuell am meisten Sinn macht (kack Satzstellung).

Kann denn bitte mal jemand Messdaten beim Kompilieren von großen Programmen aufführen, einmal auf einem single, dann Duo, dann quad? Bitte nicht vergessen ccache zu deaktivieren.

@a.forlorn Bite teste mal mit -j2 / j4 / j8 (warum eigentlich -j9???)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @a.forlorn
> 
> Ich glaube, dass bei dem single zum quad angeführten Vergleich von Dir mir auffällt, dass eine duo-Prozessor wohl aktuell am meisten Sinn macht (kack Satzstellung).
> 
> Kann denn bitte mal jemand Messdaten beim Kompilieren von großen Programmen aufführen, einmal auf einem single, dann Duo, dann quad? Bitte nicht vergessen ccache zu deaktivieren.
> ...

 

Besonders, weil mir bei meinem Dualcore auffällt, dass da beide Kerne nur selten voll ausgelastet werden. Eigentlich nur dann, wenn man emerge zweimal nebeneinander laufen lässt.

----------

## corsair

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> warum eigentlich -j9???

 

Da gibt es verschiedene Ansaetze. Prinzipiell will man den Prozessor auslasten, egal, ob bei einem Prozess auf Daten gewartet wird oder nicht. (Wird bei einem Prozess auf Daten gewartet fuehrt man halt nen anderen aus, der unter umstaenden die Daten schon parrat hat) Dann kommt es drauf an, wie schnell die Prozesswechsel passieren und so weiter... Alles sehr Abhaengig von der Prozessorarchitektur.

Faustformeln fuer das X in -jX sind zum einen "Prozessoranzahl+1" oder "Prozessoranzahl*2+1" oder auch nur "Prozessoranzahl*2"... Da gibt's nichts anderes als "Probieren geht ueber studieren".

----------

## schachti

Außerdem hängt's auch vom konkreten Programm ab, das man kompiliert. Wenn es auf vielen großen Brocken besteht, fährt man mit -j"Anzahl der Kerne" am besten, wenn es viele kleine Dateien sind und viel auf Ein-/Ausgabe gewartet wird, sollte man die Zahl höher wählen.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, dass bei dem single zum quad angeführten Vergleich von Dir mir auffällt, dass eine duo-Prozessor wohl aktuell am meisten Sinn macht (kack Satzstellung). 

  Im Moment stimmt das noch - aber nur wenn der Dual eine deutlich höhere Taktzahl hat (im Beispiel: 600 MHz mehr bei Dual). Bei Gleichstand in der Taktfrequenz ist der Quad zwischen 5% bis 20% schneller. Bei mir gehen die minimum FPS bei weitem nicht so in den Keller wie mit einem Single oder Dual (kann man ja so einfach bei Windows mit /numproc N testen).

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @a.forlorn Bite teste mal mit -j2 / j4 / j8 (warum eigentlich -j9???)

  Mach ich. Ergebnisse reiche ich nach. CCache nutze ich seit einer ganzen Weile schon nich mehr - das hat auf meinem System außer zu einer längeren Kompilierzeit nichts gebracht (auch bei einem emerge -1 foo).

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Besonders, weil mir bei meinem Dualcore auffällt, dass da beide Kerne nur selten voll ausgelastet werden. Eigentlich nur dann, wenn man emerge zweimal nebeneinander laufen lässt.

  Leider ist das auch meine Beobachtung. KDE4 und alle Programme darauf (KOffice) setzen ja weit mehr auf threads als KDE3 (das dies ja eigentlich garnicht macht), da wird man deutlich was merken. Die einzige Anwendung, wo sichtlich was bei herauskommt, ist gimp. Leider ist das für meinen Zweck nicht geeignet (RAW leider nur mit 8bit Farbtiefe pro Kanal). Krita benutzt nur einen Core - schade... Je nach ebuild wird ja auch die -jN aus make.conf ignoriert - dann bringt natürlich ein Quad nichts wenn nur -j2 gemacht werden darf.

Wenn man die Entwicklung über das letzte halbe Jahr verfolgt, sieht man, dass da sich was tut. Wenn man eh ein neues System bauen möchte, sollte doch gleich auf Quad gehen - preislich ist das fast gleich, aber man hat davon länger etwas. Ich habe das schon vor über 1,5 Jahren so gesehen und gemacht- bereut habe ich das nicht.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde im Moment wirklich lieber nen Intel QuadCore nehmen als nen AMD. Habe es auch so gemacht und nicht bereut.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich würde im Moment wirklich lieber nen Intel QuadCore nehmen als nen AMD. Habe es auch so gemacht und nicht bereut.

 

Gut, bei mir ist es kein Quad sondern ein Dual, aber die Entscheidung pro Intel war die Übertaktung. Die AMDs laufen fast alle auf Anschlag, den Intel kann ich ohne Stress um 50% übertakten und bin dann in einem Bereich, den AMD zur Zeit gar nicht bedienen kann.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich würde im Moment wirklich lieber nen Intel QuadCore nehmen als nen AMD. Habe es auch so gemacht und nicht bereut.

 

Stimmt, der Quad von Intel ist von der Performance ein wenig besser - naja er ist ja kein reiner Quad. Nur der Preis und die damit in Deutschland gesicherten Arbeitsplätze sprechen für AMD. Im Serverbereich soll der K10 aber richtig gut gehen, Leistung/Verbrauch/Preis/Plattform sind stimmig. Die letzten Zahlen von AMD besagen 650000 Stück seit Einführung, verkauft sich weit besser als Intel Xeon.

----------

## a.forlorn

```
emerge -1 =kdebase-4.0.0
```

-j2 : 24min 18sec

-j4 : 14min 1sec

-j6 : 14min 2sec

-j8 : 14min 12sec

-j9 : 14min 9sec

Herzlich wenig Aussage, also: 

```
emerge -1 =kdegraphics-4.0.0
```

-j2 : 5min 29sec

-j4 : 3min 18sec

-j6 : 3min 16sec

-j8 : 3min 18sec

-j9 : 3min 19sec

Mhm, bei cmake scheint das nicht so relevant zu sein, je Core -j1 scheint auszureichen. Die anderen Tests (die ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal gemacht hatte) zeigten da eher ein Bild zugunsten -j9.

----------

## xraver

Also genug Power kann man nie haben  :Wink: .

Ich habe einen E6600 mit 2,4Ghz und kann noch nicht mal 4 m4p Videos mit xine gleichzeitig ansehen. Die Videos ruckeln und nach ner weile meldet xine das schon zig Frames verworfen wurden weil mein Rechner zu langsam ist.

Für den PowerUser ist ein QuadCore recht nett aber für den normalen Desktop sicherlich Overkill.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte es damals als ich mein DualCore gekauft habe einen Quad gegeben, hätte ich diesen genommen.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich hab im Geschäft den 4-Core C2D. Den hab ich damals dem Xeon vorgezogen, da ich nirgends nachlesen konnte, ob ich den Xeon per speedstep runtertakten kann. Und da das Ding 24x7x52 läuft war mir das schon wichtig. 

Außerdem setze ich diverse Blades ein mit bisher 2x DualCore Xeon 3GHz und 8 GB Ram. Wenn man sich da 2 GB als Ramdisk nach /var/tmp/portage mountet und dann den Kernel mit -j9 baut geht das schon verdammt schnell.  

Seit letzter Woche ist jetzt ein neues Blade da, welches 2 x Quad Xeon drin hat. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange das da dauert.

Vielleicht sollte ich ja mal die Zeit nehmen.

Zuhause in meinem VDR hab ich nen Athlon X2 BE 2400 drin. Ist einfach momentan preislich und energietechnisch einfach unschlagbar.

Und wie bereits angesprochen sind deutsche Arbeitsplätze eben einfach ein wichtiger Entscheidungsgrund.

Im Geschäft würde ich gern auch AMD einsetzen. Leider hab ich mit Virtualisierung angefangen, als AMD dem Xeon nichts entgegenhalten konnte. Also als der Opteron schon überholt war. Leider ist das etwas problematisch, wenn man die CPUs in VM-Farmen mischt. Außerdem setzen sie großen Hardwarelieferanten leider immer noch zu sehr auf Intel. Das machts zusätzlich schwierig. 

Also kauf dir ruhig nen AMD, das ist wenigstens ein richtiger Quadcore.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ersteinmal Danke für die ersten Messwerte, die allerdings sehr ernüchternd sind! Ich sehe dass mal so, dass ich bei einem Quad zwei extra Stromfresser kaufe, die selbst beim Kompilieren keinen messbaren Vorteil haben. Ansonsten reicht wohl ein Duo auf dem Desktop völlig aus, genau das wollte ich wissen. Die Thread Vorteile von KDE 4 freuen mich, aber KDE 4.1.>1 wird ja auch noch dauern. Und wie das eben so im PC-Leben ist, wird zukünftig alles billiger. Man kann ja nun mal einen mittelmäßigen Duo kaufen, um dann in 1-2 Jahren die größten lauffähigen Quad für das Mainboard kaufen.

----------

## schachti

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ersteinmal Danke für die ersten Messwerte, die allerdings sehr ernüchternd sind! Ich sehe dass mal so, dass ich bei einem Quad zwei extra Stromfresser kaufe, die selbst beim Kompilieren keinen messbaren Vorteil haben. Ansonsten reicht wohl ein Duo auf dem Desktop völlig aus, genau das wollte ich wissen.

 

Das ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so ziemlich das Fazit, das auch die c't gezogen hat. Ein Quadcore macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man entweder Anwendungen nutzt, die speziell dafür optimiert worden sind, oder wenn man dauerhaft mehr als 2 Prozesse laufen hat, die ordentlich Rechenpower benötigen. Für den Einsatz in einem normalen Desktop-PC überwiegen die Nachteile (höherer Preis, höherer Stromverbrauch, mehr Lärm durch aufwendigere Kühlung).

----------

## a.forlorn

Naja, mein Quad braucht soviel Strom wie viele aktuelle Sockel775 DualCore bei idle. Bei Last eigentlich auch. Was die aktuellen Mainboards/Grakas an Strom verschlingen ist gegenüber den Prozessoren massiv. Phenoms sind da schon gut, takten einzelne Cores runter oder machen wirklich ganze Cores aus. Unter Vollast brauchen die Quads etwas 1/3 mehr Strom als die Dual - das kann man fast ignorieren - bei idle sollten Phenoms deutlich weniger Strom brauchen als die Intel Duos, Testen konnte ich das bisher noch nicht.

----------

